# Tuesday Night NBA Draft Lottery Thread



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The lottery takes place Tuesday, May 24th at 8pm, from Secaucus, New Jersey.

Matt Bonner will be on-hand to bring the Raptors some luck.

The lottery will be televised live on Raptors NBATV.


Odds...


```
Atlanta		250/1000	25.00%
New Orleans	178/100		17.80%
Charlotte	177/1000	17.70%
Utah		119/1000	11.90%
Portland	88/1000		8.80%
Milwaukee	63/1000		6.30%
Toronto		36/1000		3.60%
New York	35/1000		3.50%
Golden State	14/1000		1.40%
LA Lakers	14/1000		1.40%
Orlando		8/1000		0.80%
LA Clippers	7/1000		0.70%
Charlotte	6/1000		0.60%
Minnesota	5/1000		0.50%
```

*Note: Only the first three picks are lottery determined. After that all teams pick in order of worst to best record.*


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

do you know if theres any way for us basic cable subscribers to see the lottery?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

-James- said:


> do you know if theres any way for us basic cable subscribers to see the lottery?


SportsNet is showing the M-Cup.
TSN is showing "The Journey: Nash, Magloire, MacCulloch".
The Score is showing the European Poker Tour @ Monte Carlo.

So I doubt it.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Unfortunately I don't have Raptors TV, so I won't be able to see it, but hopefully we can finally get some luck going our way. I can't wait, because after Tuesday we will be able to go a lot more in detail about who we should draft, and what the chances are that he'll be available when it's our turn to pick.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

For people who can't see it, I'm sure someone will post who gets what pick on BBB.net the millisecond after it's announced so you won't be _completely_ in the dark.

For the record, I got a funny feeling that Utah is going to get a top pick.


----------



## Primetime23 (Feb 3, 2004)

if Stern weasels the Lakers into the top 3 I'm never watching the NBA again, there's always something that made the lottery seem shady

I hope we get a top 3 but i would be content with no teams passing us and staying at 7


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I doubt the NBA would bother fixing the top pick in a draft with no superstars.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

that's really strange. more proof of how much weaker the nba's tv deal has gotten in recent years.

was jordan really that important? i don't know. but the lottery used to be a sunday afternoon affair on nbc at halftime of whatever game was being televised. abc doesn't seem to be as interested in the _games_ at all, let alone the _lottery_, and the nba's tv schedule has become incredibly confused as a result. it's too bad. 

tnt, espn, abc- you don't even know who's gonna be at the games- *then* the canadian stations decide which feeds to broadcast at what times, it's too bad. 

if nothing else, it used to be reliable- and that before the raptors had even won a franchise. i guess the raptors are now the reason *why* it's become unreliable. how ironic...

peace


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

so.......if the raptors aren't anounced by 7, then they have a top 3 pick rite?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

JL2002 said:


> so.......if the raptors aren't anounced by 7, then they have a top 3 pick rite?


If they pull the card out and it shows a Bucks logo, smoke 'em if you got 'em.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Primetime23 said:


> if Stern weasels the Lakers into the top 3 I'm never watching the NBA again, there's always something that made the lottery seem shady
> 
> I hope we get a top 3 but i would be content with no teams passing us and staying at 7


Well, everyone said the same thing about the Knicks last year. They managed to get Lampe really late, but they didn't even sniff moving-up.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Somehow I think NY will move ahead of the Raptors...


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

well that sucks how its not going to be on TV, is nba.com going to be showing live updates like they do for games?


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

its at 8:30


----------



## mavhaz (Nov 17, 2003)

hopefully the ball bounces the right way for a change , we are due


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

number 1 baby oh yeah am feelin it cummon!!!


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I got dish network all the ESPN channels so I should be fdine right to see it?


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

skip_dawg! said:


> number 1 baby oh yeah am feelin it cummon!!!



i have a feeling that we get 2.. and Charlotte gets 1.. for som ereason..


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

OH how sweet it would be to get a top 3 pick. If they do, there's a distinct possibility I move to Toronto to enjoy it. If the Knicks move into the top 3 I'm not going to be a happy man.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

everyone is invited over to my place to watch the whole thing unfold from a 50' screen


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

if both la and ny sneak into the top three i will have a spaz.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

the probabilities are heavily stacked against us right now but i'm still hoping for the best. there's always a chance, and that's why the nba lottery's so fun.

the "best" player in this draft, when it's all said and done, likely won't be one of the top 3 but still, i won't exactly _complain_ if we get lucky tonight. 

peace


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

-James- said:


> if both la and ny sneak into the top three i will have a spaz.


I was just about to post this. If either one of these teams get into the top 3 I will be devastated.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

By the way I was wondering if someone who will be watching the NBA Lottery which is in a few minutes, could give us live updates of the top three as soon as possible.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

^ that would be great i hate being in the dark like this


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

madman said:


> ^ that would be great i hate being in the dark like this



That would be great


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

so what happening? Anyone?


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

madman said:


> so what happening? Anyone?


Seriously!!!


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm Feeling So Nervous!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

why isnt this on tv :curse:


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

madman said:


> why isnt this on tv :curse:


This wait is horrible


----------



## laydee-bawla22 (Jul 15, 2003)

no luck


Raps get 7th pick


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

So ... Nobody change place ?


----------



## laydee-bawla22 (Jul 15, 2003)

Bucks, Blazers, Hawks left for the top 3


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

That sucks I was really hoping the Raptors could move up into the lottery. But look on the bright side the 7th pick still aint bad


----------



## laydee-bawla22 (Jul 15, 2003)

Theberge43 said:


> So ... Nobody change place ?


The Bucks and Blazers moved up.

I think it's gonna 1. Blazers, 2. Hawks 3. Bucks


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

laydee-bawla22 said:


> Bucks, Blazers, Hawks left for the top 3


Yeah, wow.

Mock drafts are going to get an overhaul.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

laydee-bawla22 said:


> Bucks, Blazers, Hawks left for the top 3


COME ON PORTLAND! Maybe we do got a shot at Green?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Anybody see Bonner's fist pump when he heard we didn't move down? lol


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

Chris Bosh #4 said:


> COME ON PORTLAND! Maybe we do got a shot at Green?


Green wont get pass Charlotte or New Orleans ! Forget about him ...


----------



## laydee-bawla22 (Jul 15, 2003)

3 pick: Blazers
2 pick: Atlanta Hawks

#1 pick in the draft goes to the MILWAUKEE BUCKS


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

With the Blazers picking high in the lottery Gerald Green may be there at 7 afterall


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Bucks really needed a big man. They got Bogut. Wow, great night for them. They won't trade him to Atlanta.

Atlanta is screwed. The last thing they need is yet another lottery wing player. They could just take Paul instead.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i have a feeling milwaukee is trageting marivn williams more than they are bogut...and raps fans, say bye bye to gerald green


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

trick said:


> i have a feeling milwaukee is trageting marivn williams more than they are bogut...and raps fans, say bye bye to gerald green


Yeah, wouldn't want to mess with that Joe Smith/Dan Gadzurich frontcourt powerhouse.


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

So whats the order now?


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

Depending on what goes on, Green won't slip past the 5th pick ...

Blazers, Bobcats or Hornets will draft him for sure ...
But Deron Williams could fall no ?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow Milwakee at number 1, at least we didn't drop to 8th or 9th. 
If Ford can return next season, I don't think there will be any doubt that the Bucks will take Bogut. 
Let the mocks begin!


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

1. Milwaukee (Bogut)
2. Atlanta (Marvin Williams, will probably trade the pick ! TOR ?)
3. Portland (Gerald Green)
4. New Orleans (No Idea, Chris Paul I guess)
5. Charlotte (Trade up to get Paul from NO)
6. Utah (Deron Williams)
7. Toronto
8. New York
9. Golden State
10. LA Lakers
11. Orlando
12. LA Clippers
13. Charlotte
14. Minnesota


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Wow Milwakee at number 1, at least we didn't drop to 8th or 9th.
> If Ford can return next season, I don't think there will be any doubt that the Bucks will take Bogut.
> Let the mocks begin!


In a way we lucked out. We're fortunate that the two teams that moved up were teams that were ahead of us already. If teams behind us moved up, we could've dropped some.

So far three out of three times, sending a player to the lottery hasn't done us any good. Next year we should think of a new strategy.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

speedythief said:


> Yeah, wouldn't want to mess with that Joe Smith/Dan Gadzurich frontcourt powerhouse.


we'll see...we'll see...


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

1. Milwaukee: Andrew Bogut
2. Atlanta: Chris Paul 
3. Portland : Marvin Williams Jr.
4. New Orleans : Deron Williams 
5. Charlotte : Martynas Andriuskevicius
6. Utah : Fran Vazquez
7. Toronto : Gerald Green
8. New York : Chris Taft
9. Golden State : Channing Frye
10. LA Lakers : Raymond Felton


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

trick said:


> we'll see...we'll see...


It opens up another path for them too, though. They could let Redd walk, take the space, and let Mason/Williams be their swings of the future instead.


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

Bucks will take Bogut ...
Hawks will draft Marvin ... and probably trade him 
Blazers will be split between picking Chris Paul, which they don't need, or drafting Green ... 
Hornets are really in a bad spot there, they want Green or Williams and might not be in the position to get them ...
Bobcats want Chris Paul badly ... A Swap Blazer/Bobcats my be a good idea, but the Blazers could risk loosing green to the Hornets
Utah will pick Deron Williams there ...


And Then comme the Raptors ... Who will they pick, I have no idea !!!


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

superdude211 said:


> 1. Milwaukee: Andrew Bogut
> 2. Atlanta: Chris Paul
> 3. Portland : Marvin Williams Jr.
> 4. New Orleans : Deron Williams
> ...


You think Charlotte and Atlanta will go with a point guard ?
I really don't know, I guess it makes sense for ATL, but letting Marvin go by, that's really hard to pass on ...

And no offense, but there is no way Charlotte passes on Green at #5


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i see utah getting screwed more than atlanta, since it could look like they can't get either one of the two highest regarded point guards


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

> 1. Milwaukee Andrew Bogut 7-0 242 C Utah So. .
> 2. Atlanta Chris Paul 5-11 175 PG Wake Forest So.
> 3. Portland Marvin Williams 6-9 230 SF UNC Fr.
> 4. NewOrleans Deron Williams 6-3 210 PG Illinois Jr.
> ...


http://nbadraft.net/index.asp

These guys are quick this was up right after the lottery was finished


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

speedythief said:


> In a way we lucked out. We're fortunate that the two teams that moved up were teams that were ahead of us already. If teams behind us moved up, we could've dropped some.
> 
> So far three out of three times, sending a player to the lottery hasn't done us any good. Next year we should think of a new strategy.


No playoffs i guess


----------



## Primetime23 (Feb 3, 2004)

I knew Milwaukee was going to move up i ran the ESPN lottery game a couple times and they ended up top 3 more than they should have

Looking forward to the draft this year, only a month away!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

superdude211 said:


> http://nbadraft.net/index.asp
> 
> These guys are quick this was up right after the lottery was finished


sending marvin williams to portland would be like sending another power forward to the knicks...


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

word is portland gonna trade the pick


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

Mr_B said:


> word is portland gonna trade the pick


Where'd u hear that? To Who? For What?


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

Did you guys saw ESPN homepage ... they started with Bogut ... Now it's Marvin Williams ... they seem to be thinking that the Buck would pick Marvin with the first pick ...


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

Draftcity has Deron Williams falling to us, with Randolph Morris at 16th
NBA Draft has Gerald Green falling to us, with Danny Granger at 16th
ESPN has us taking Danny Granger at 7th.

I don't know what to predict ...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

With Portland moving into the top 3, they might find Marvin Williams fall into their lap. That could potentially leave us with Green, because New Orleans and Charlotte will be tempted to pick one of Deron Williams and Raymond Felton.

And who saw the Matt Bonner fist pump! That was awesome.. me and my buds were cracking up haha..


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Same old ****. No luck.

We will get someone good, unless Babs makes a stupid reach.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Same old ****. No luck.
> 
> We will get someone good, unless Babs makes a stupid reach.


 And the Raptors pick Daniel Ewing with the 7th pick of the draft!


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

OHH gezzzzzzzzzzzz

Not much luck i guess. I think portland didn't really want to to move up. Utah is in a perfect place to take D. WILL so we can kiss him goodbye. Charlotte got majorly screwed. No carolina kid for them. I have no clue what the heck New orleans will do. I'm guessing Felton is ours or granger at 7


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Theberge43 said:


> Draftcity has Deron Williams falling to us, with Randolph Morris at 16th
> *NBA Draft has Gerald Green falling to us, with Danny Granger at 16th*
> ESPN has us taking Danny Granger at 7th.
> 
> I don't know what to predict ...


I would love that, but I wouldn't be surprised if Green wouldn't be available at 7 and same with Granger at 16. I think if Granger is still available at 14, Minnesoda should definately pounce on him.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

This just weakens our whole draft strategy... Portland most likely wont draft Green now... But Charlotte, Utah, and New Orleans might. God! I REALLY hope Gerald Green slips to us


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

Portland in the top 3 won't take Green.

So, we lucked out in them moving up.


----------



## tyler_w (May 25, 2005)

I personally think that Rashard Mccants could be a great pick for the raps. He is very athletic, and i think the most talented players they could get at that pick.


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

tyler_w said:


> I personally think that Rashard Mccants could be a great pick for the raps. He is very athletic, and i think the most talented players they could get at that pick.


He'll be available at #16, guarenteed.

Maybe even early 2nd round.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

tyler_w said:


> I personally think that Rashard Mccants could be a great pick for the raps. He is very athletic, and i think the most talented players they could get at that pick.


Hopefully you have a different opinion then Babs.


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Hopefully you have a different opinion then Babs.


Hopefully Babcock has a different opinion than 99% of us.

You included, "Mr. Hakim Warrick is God".

:biggrin:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Actually I'm not a big fan of Hakim Warrick as a draft prospect. (despite being a Syracuse homer)


----------



## Skooled (Mar 7, 2005)

I say we take Chris Taft with are 7th pick if Gerald Green is not available. Though we don't need another pf and an undersized c i say we take the best thing available and in two years in the NBA hes gonna be the real deal. 

What does it matter Babcock is probably gonna screw us over anyways. The guy doesnt no what he is doing, he doesn't know how to manage a team. Not saying im any better but common the guy is suppose to be a professional.


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

Skooled said:


> I say we take Chris Taft with are 7th pick if Gerald Green is not available. Though we don't need another pf and an undersized c i say we take the best thing available and in two years in the NBA hes gonna be the real deal.
> 
> What does it matter Babcock is probably gonna screw us over anyways. The guy doesnt no what he is doing, he doesn't know how to manage a team. Not saying im any better but common the guy is suppose to be a professional.


No.

Taft is a dummy, the guy has the physique to dominate the NBA, but he's a dumb player with little ambition shown in his sophomore season at Pittsburgh. I don't want that type of player. Had he shown more drive and basketball IQ, there's no doubt in my mind he would have been a top 2 or 3 pick in the draft.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Skooled said:


> I say we take Chris Taft with are 7th pick if Gerald Green is not available.





Marvin Williams Jr. said:


> No.


What he said ^


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but to all of you that don't think Portland will take Green because they are drafting 3rd.....I'd think again. GM John Nash was on the radio and said that the player they liked would be there at 5 and now for sure at 3. This has to mean Green. Personally I hope they trade down to 5 and pick up Charlottes 13th pick.


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but to all of you that don't think Portland will take Green because they are drafting 3rd.....I'd think again. GM John Nash was on the radio and said that the player they liked would be there at 5 and now for sure at 3. This has to mean Green. Personally I hope they trade down to 5 and pick up Charlottes 13th pick.


That's my opinion too ...

Bucks might go with Marvin
Hawks would then go with Bogut
Blazers would take Paul
I have no idea what NO will do !
Bobcats take Green and send him with the 13th pick to Portland for Chris Paul

But that's a risky play for the Blazers has the Hornets might draft Green.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

Theberge43 said:


> That's my opinion too ...
> 
> Bucks might go with Marvin
> Hawks would then go with Bogut
> ...


Seems like everyone agrees on the top 3 just not which order


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but to all of you that don't think Portland will take Green because they are drafting 3rd.....I'd think again. GM John Nash was on the radio and said that the player they liked would be there at 5 and now for sure at 3. This has to mean Green. Personally I hope they trade down to 5 and pick up Charlottes 13th pick.


Milwaukee is most likely taking Bogut, and Atlanta will take Paul, IMO. Portland *WILL NOT* take Green if Marvin falls into their laps, because that would be ridiculous.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

oh yeah..









*THE FIST PUMP!*


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

vigilante said:


> oh yeah..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he had a bottle of ketchup in his hand, he would so remind me of that kid from the really old McCain french fries commercial.

Somebody out there knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

speedythief said:


> If he had a bottle of ketchup in his hand, he would so remind me of that kid from the really old McCain french fries commercial.
> 
> Somebody out there knows what I'm talking about.


*searching for a picture* 

I definitely remember that.. "You remember Jay, he still doesn't say very much.. especially when he's enjoying his McCain Superfries..etc" right?


----------

